# Yeast infection and IBS connection?



## 14733 (Jun 12, 2005)

Have suffered with IBS-D for years and now have this chronic yeast overgrowth that I am on a 6 month treatment with diflucan. Have found that as the yeast gets better, my IBS-D has gotten better. Anyone know if the two are connected in some way in us women??


----------



## mdonbru (Oct 15, 2003)

I have always suspected, it, but I can't find anything clinical to back it up. I have noticed a direct connection - when my IBS is bad, I usually get yeast symptoms.Marty


----------



## Sandeera (Apr 21, 2006)

I haven't really had a yeast infection that I connect with my IBS. I to have had problems with yeast infections for years. If I use deodorant soaps, perfumes or dies I will get a yeast infection that usually takes 2 cycles of antibiotics to get rid of.


----------



## SugarBabyDoll (May 27, 2004)

I'm curious about that as well... I'm still battling mine.


----------



## 22443 (Apr 12, 2005)

I had a yeast infection on my skin and it made me wonder if it had anything to do with my IBS. I kind of subscribe to the belief that if one part of my body starts acting up, it's a domino affect.


----------



## 16906 (May 21, 2006)

i hav a recurring yeast infection, ive tried cutting out sugar and yeast, taking tablets and antifungal creams but it keeps coming back, i hav read tho that vaginal yeast infections can cause IBS, because the bacteria steal nutrients from ure body that normally friendly bacteria in ure bowel would absorb


----------



## 13915 (May 26, 2006)

Yogurt works.It must be pure yogurt, absolutely no sugar or flavoring or it will make your yeast infection worse.Get pure yogurt and apply it directly in the vagina for a couple days it will give back the good bacterias that fight off the yeast.Sounds weird, and it is, but may be better for you than harsher chemicals.Yes, I've tried it.I used a squirt bottle.Be careful to not push in a lot of air.http://www.msu.edu/user/eisthen/yeast/yourself.html


----------



## 18470 (Jun 6, 2006)

You can also take probiotic capsules daily. They must be refridgerated though.


----------



## SugarBabyDoll (May 27, 2004)

I'm still battling my yeast infection that i have had for over a year and a half... the only thing that really works for me is white vinegar or apple cider vinegar. apparently if you make a douche with or dilute it with water (otherwise it will hurt!!!) I think my whole body is full of yeast and it affects everything *sigh*


----------



## 14733 (Jun 12, 2005)

I know what you are going thru and I suspected yeast had invaded my entire body and ended up I was right. The doc has been treating me with a 6 month regiman of diflucan and I hope it works---as for now it is but when the 6 months is up I will know if it is gonna stay gone. You know not to do baths and to wear only white cotten panties, no scented TP and all that right?? Those changes do help ward them off. Good luck!


----------

